# Das wunder der Sonnenbank



## DER SCHWERE (5 Juni 2012)

​


----------



## Punisher (5 Juni 2012)

lol


----------



## Soloro (5 Juni 2012)

Und mit 35,hat sie 'ne Haut,wie 'ne Schildkröte!


----------



## DER SCHWERE (5 Juni 2012)

Soloro schrieb:


> Und mit 35,hat sie 'ne Haut,wie 'ne Schildkröte!



die haben ja 2013 aus ihrer haut schon ein ledersofa gemacht


----------



## MetalFan (5 Juni 2012)

lol9 :thumbup:


----------



## hertanuklear (5 Juni 2012)




----------



## Zeus40 (6 Juni 2012)

Ich lach mich schlapp..

:thx:


----------



## Max100 (6 Juni 2012)

Guter Vergleich Sonnenbank --> Sofa


----------



## [email protected] (6 Juni 2012)

Das Grinsen hat sie behalten,auch als Sofa


----------



## wiesel (6 Juni 2012)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Das Grinsen hat sie behalten,auch als Sofa




Lol. :WOW:


----------



## LuigiHallodri (6 Juni 2012)

Lol. 

Aber gar nicht so falsch.
Dieses Bild zeigt einen 69-jährigen Trucker, dem 28 Jahre die Sonne von einer Seite ins Gesicht schien: 


​


----------

